# Tarpon Rigs???



## TAfishing (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I have a trip planned to POC at the end of October and was wanting to know what type of rig to use with mullet. Should I fish bottom or under a ballon? I made one trip last year to POC at the beginning of Fall and it was a blast, but I never caught a Texas-T and want to change that.

Tight Lines
TAfishing


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

No weight, 13/0-16/0 circle hook. Put a few out with no balloon and a few out with a balloon.

If you run an outboard turn it off and drift. Shouldn't have to wait long for something to give a tug. Good luck.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

TA,

Tarpon feed from top to bottom. We would all like to catch them on topwater to see them and sometimes they are feeding on top. In Boca Grande the fish on top are playing.. not biting... me and every other first timer has tried but they only feed on the bottom...

We fish for them with ballons, trolling, and bottom. They feed where the bait is. 
Try both but I beleive that they feed on or near the bottom 80% of the time.

See working rig below.

TC
http://www.shutterfly.com/flashapps/flashslideshow/Slideshow.swf][URL]http://www.shutterfly.com/flashapps/flashslideshow/Slideshow.swf<p[/URL] style="width:425px;margin-top:0;text-align:center;">http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0FaOWrZs3ZOPg&eid=118]Click here to view these pictures larger[/URL]


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Tarponchaser said:


> TA,
> 
> Tarpon feed from top to bottom. We would all like to catch them on topwater to see them and sometimes they are feeding on top. In Boca Grande the fish on top are playing.. not biting... me and every other first timer has tried but they only feed on the bottom...
> 
> ...


All depends on where the tarpon are and what you are using for bait....

jetties or passes - middle to bottom of water column...

off-shore - mostly middle to upper middle water column with artificial baits and dead or live bait and bait will work on bottom also in the open waters. If you are fishing for them offshore, do not stick a weight on the line. Topwaters, unlikely but they'll still take a fly offshore. I disagree that tarpon eat 80 percent of the time on the bottom offshore. In a pass or at the jetties - yes, offshore, no.


----------



## TAfishing (Apr 21, 2008)

I will be fishing the pass. My last trip I located some deeper guts between the pass and interior water ways that were about 12-18 fow. I cannot see the image you posted, but I will try it when I am at home to see if the network is blocking it. This already gives me three different forms of attack. I really appreciate the responses.

TAfishing


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Tarpon Rigs*

We would fish for Tarpon from a bridge.

Just free line a big mullet head on a 12/0 hook and let it drift in the current. Hold On! JMHO C2


----------



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

What ballonns do you use?


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

I agree with Scott about offshore tarpon not feeding on the bottom as much... they feed where the bait is.... 

Many guys run the beach looking of mud boils... am told they are grubbing for shrimp... 

TC


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Tarpon*



Tarponchaser said:


> I agree with Scott about offshore tarpon not feeding on the bottom as much... they feed where the bait is....
> 
> *Many guys run the beach looking of mud boils... am told they are grubbing for shrimp...
> *
> TC


They're also digging for crabs in the mud bottom.

We never used a float. Just let the mullet head drift naturally. We did use an egg sinker at times in a heavy current to hold it down. C2


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Tarponchaser said:


> I agree with Scott about offshore tarpon not feeding on the bottom as much... they feed where the bait is....
> 
> Many guys run the beach looking of mud boils... am told they are grubbing for shrimp...
> 
> TC


Menhaden (aka Pogies) are making the mud boils.... often tarpon just happen to be there too...


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Tarpon*



Scott said:


> *Menhaden (aka Pogies) are making the mud boils.... often tarpon just happen to be there too...*


Good point! For whatever reason, the Tarpon are there. C2


----------

